# My Vipera ammodytes ammodytes (ruffoi)



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Got these from Hamm
Vipera ammodytes ammodytes (ruffoi)
Male
















Female
















I will have more pic's soon


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous snakes. How much did they set you back if you don't mind me asking? I'm after slippery's 'lake scutari' v.ammodytes. Don't suppose you saw any there?:whistling2:


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

I want Graemes orange stunning scutari too. They were 150 each but got them for 200, couldn't argue with that and both fed the other day on a pinkie each but could take small fuzzies. The female is shy and flighty but doesn't try bite/strike and the male is fairly defensive and will strike and vibrate his tail. I have noticed they are fairly active even at cooler temps and I plan on cutting up more slates making small dens and doing as natural looking a viv as I can.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful snakes, congrats


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Daniel10 said:


> I want Graemes orange stunning scutari too. They were 150 each but got them for 200, couldn't argue with that and both fed the other day on a pinkie each but could take small fuzzies. The female is shy and flighty but doesn't try bite/strike and the male is fairly defensive and will strike and vibrate his tail. I have noticed they are fairly active even at cooler temps and I plan on cutting up more slates making small dens and doing as natural looking a viv as I can.


Nice... My v.ammodytes pair also seem to be quite energetic during the cooler months of the year. The female is extremely calm whereas the male is a complete head case.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

whoa, they are beautiful, I love their eyes


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice soft grey color on that one, very nice,


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks and heres a few more from cleaning/feeding day.
Male 
















Female 

















Male again


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

How's the attitude on them??

My meridionalis are quite the spunky little things :mf_dribble:


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

The male is full of attitude, striking and tail rattling but the female is the complete opposite and easy to hook and she is fairly inquisitive too. Both have fed twice for me now.


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

The female shed last night after feeding, pic's coming soon.


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here she is


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Heres pic's of the male also just shed today.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Beauties, especially the female. Nice thats she's placid. Let's see the set up...I really love vipera eyes.


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks and both set ups are the same. A kitchen roll tube under the slate, a yazoo lid water bowl, some sphagnum moss/ moss ball, a piece of fake plant and orchid bark as the substrate.


----------

